# Need Opinion on Nigerian doe



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So Porsche is a first freshener. I milked her 2 times a day for a week. Then I could only do it for once a day.

So the other day I was milking her out and decided to see how much she was producing. She milked out 50 ounces, is this a good thing? Heres her and her udder, sorry the pics suck but my camera decided to break lol

Also it would be great if anyone can tell me how she looks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well 50 ounces is 3.1 pounds which isnt bad

I would like to see a higher rear attachement. That would pull her teats up more so they dont look like they are slung forward.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

But other than that shes a good doe?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally am not a fan of her udder but her style is nice. 

Her udder doesnt look like one that will hold up for many freshenings. Now bred to the right buck she may produce nice offspring that will be an improvement to her in that area.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My buck should do the trick. Hs mommas udder is to die for, she has everything perfect! Well not everything lol but you get the idea.
Also his dad is known for throwing super dairy kids with amazing udders

Its weird because Porsches mom has a super amazing udder..... http://www.castlerockfarm.net/lostvalleytbinfinity.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hers is alright -- still is a bit sagging and lacking in the rear udder department as well as her teats are super tiny and point out.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

These must be bad pics because her teats are really big! They also inflate alot when milking. Im gonna ask her old owner if she has any better pics, these are not doing her justice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are they FF pictures? if so then your doe may improve if thats how her mom looked as a FF and she now looks better. :shrug: just an thought


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Um you know i not really sure, I can definently ask though. I know her mom is a really nice doe and shes finished in ADGA. She has one of the best mammary systems, my bucks mom being like the top one. So I will need to ask. I think its also because I have super crappy pics. Its my stupid camera...Im going to go get a new one next week hopefully


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok well its just my personal opinion but around here that udder wouldnt cut it in the show ring thats just what I am saying


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i honestly cant say one thing.. because i cant use the pictures to assess her very well.. she's stretched funny in the first pic and the rest are tooo blurry for my eyes


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Laura, for what she has to work with, she's fantastic. Next year's udder will look twice as good, I'm sure. Congratulations on acquiring a very pretty doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Overall...she has a nice medial and decent teat size, her rear could be higher and wider but I think bred to a buck who can fix those things her doelings should turn out nicely. She certainly has capacity but with the rear attachment being as it is, you may see her udder "fall" with each freshening. With the first pic, she may be stretched out but I see a nicely put together dairy doe...long and level. Some nigies are bred to have a high and wide rear with a compact "up there" udder and some have the same high but not so wide rear, if Porsche has what needs to be imporoved upon in your herd then she would work in well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SterlingAcres said:


> Laura, for what she has to work with, she's fantastic. Next year's udder will look twice as good, I'm sure. Congratulations on acquiring a very pretty doe.


Thanks Shell

Liz thanks! Again these pics suck. Seeing her udder in person when it as being milked 2 times a day was wonderful, cant wait until she freshens next year


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Why did Amanda sell her? I just remember how much she loved this doe.

I agree with Stacey in that it needs a higher/wider rear. Her fore udder is very short with very little extension/smoothness of blending. I like the teat size and medial. I wouldn't mind milking her for sure and her production is very good, but her udder is not show quality. Cannot tell for certain if that will ever change but at least you are giving her another freshening. Maybe it could get a little better in some areas.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Amanda had to sell all her goats


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Really? That is so sad, I know how much she loved them. Was it because of moving?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya....I took 4 of her favorite goats because she was really sad and I know she loved them. When she can have goats again im gonna let her buy them back


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know much abt it, but I love her teat size. I am jealous, cuz my milker has small teats. And I have big hands. Not a good combo. Also I think she is very pretty over all


----------

